# Skeeter pee has strong smell



## Hunt (Aug 23, 2014)

Im ready to bottle my second batch of pee today but when i tasted it i noticed it had a very strong smell acid like smell. it tastes great, dead on with what im looking for. I dont get a single off flavor so im wondering if its safe to bottle or if there is something i should do first.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 24, 2014)

You could probably aerate it to rid the smell. Not knowing the exact details of making it would be hard to guess why.


----------



## Arne (Aug 25, 2014)

Has it been sitting on the lees? If so, try racking it off and let it sit in the carboy for a while longer. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

